# 22'S,20's,14x7 gold center's &Chrome w/ Hancooks



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 4 195/70/14 kelly whitewall tires.Tread is 95%

6- 20'' 150 spoke gold center daytons








''Knock offs or adapter's are not included''
5- 72 spoke gold hub gold nipples









4- 100 spoke wire wheels w/ new Hancook Tires 4-2bar caps & Agapters
175/70/14 Tires
















Theese are perfect for a car with rear skirts.2 are rev,and 2 are shallow (STD)
4- 22'' 150 spoke wire wheels w/tires 4-diamond caps.1 tire is bad





























































The 22''s are nice they just need to be cleaned.very little to no rust or curb rash 
4- 14x7 100 spoke std gold centers








*Make me an Offer*..........  
I also have a set of chrome Dayton adapters that im selling seperately


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

the 72 13 or 14 and how much ship to 93635


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Sep 15 2009, 02:05 PM~15089295
> *the 72 13 or 14 and how much ship to 93635
> *


The 72's are 14's.I have them for sale here local for 475 for all 5 w/ two tires


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

pm me price on the 22" 150 spokes


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 15 2009, 02:41 PM~15089597
> *The 72's are 14's.I have them for sale here local for 475 for all 5 w/ two tires
> *


iI will ship if you pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 15 2009, 05:32 PM~15091206
> *pm me price on the 22" 150 spokes
> *


pm sent


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

How much 4 the 20s


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

what you lookin to get for the 14" standards?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 17 2009, 03:17 AM~15105857
> *what you lookin to get for the 14" standards?
> *


the 14'' gold center standards 300.00 + shipping.They are pre stamped :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

How much for the chrome dayton adapters youre sellin? PM me.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Still got the 22s? How much?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

"5- 72 spoke gold hub gold nipples"

wHAT KINDA OF SHAPE ARE THEY IN, CHROME AND GOLD...? dO THESE HAVE THE 225C IN THE BACK OR SERIAL IN THE HUB..?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 20 2009, 06:19 PM~15135349
> *"5- 72 spoke gold hub gold nipples"
> 
> wHAT KINDA OF SHAPE ARE THEY IN, CHROME AND GOLD...? dO THESE HAVE THE 225C IN THE BACK OR SERIAL IN THE HUB..?
> *


They are in decent shape.The gold is very bright,the chrome looks like the person who had them before me sanded them down so they could paint the barrells.and yes the have 225 c


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 20 2009, 06:10 PM~15135273
> *Still got the 22s? How much?
> *


 :yes: still have them.......650.00


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: that picture up top is funny as fuck. you been around fool. :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 21 2009, 10:49 AM~15140203
> *They are in decent shape.The gold is very bright,the chrome looks like the person who had them before me sanded them down so they could paint the barrells.and yes the have 225 c
> *


sOUNDS GOOD MAN, WHATS UR ZIP CODE SO I CAN GET AN ESTIMATE FOR SHIPPING... tHANKS


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 21 2009, 09:51 AM~15140221
> *:yes: still have them.......650.00
> *


how much shipped to 87121


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

big jay, how much for the 100 spks chrome , I don't need the ko or adptrs just the 2 rev 100's....BIG E


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 21 2009, 01:41 PM~15142651
> *:cheesy: that picture up top is funny as fuck. you been around fool. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wassup noah? r u gonna be ready 4 hoptoberfest :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 21 2009, 06:15 PM~15145466
> *how much shipped to 87121
> *


http://postcalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx...&Restrict=False
This is an estimate that i came up with.this is per rim and tire :biggrin:

Skip Navigation Home 









Domestic Services
available for a Large Package of 70 lbs 0 oz
mailed from OLATHE KS 66061 to ALBUQUERQUE NM 87121 on September 22 

Products Speed Post Office Price Online Price 
Parcel Post® 6 days $67.89 

Per Rim and tire.....................


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 21 2009, 03:47 PM~15143892
> *sOUNDS GOOD MAN, WHATS UR ZIP CODE SO I CAN GET AN ESTIMATE FOR SHIPPING... tHANKS
> *


my zip is 66061


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE T :cheesy: P


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 21 2009, 06:22 PM~15145533
> *big jay,  how much for the 100 spks chrome , I don't need the ko or adptrs  just the 2 rev 100's....BIG E
> *


Sup E? I got an extra 1 u can get.holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 21 2009, 03:47 PM~15143892
> *sOUNDS GOOD MAN, WHATS UR ZIP CODE SO I CAN GET AN ESTIMATE FOR SHIPPING... tHANKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

wire wheel king of the midwest BIGJAYCADDIE


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15146215
> *http://postcalc.usps.gov/MailServices.aspx...&Restrict=False
> This is an estimate that i came up with.this is per rim and tire :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Cool. How are the other 3 tires? Got anymore pics?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

bump from page 2


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 22 2009, 06:57 PM~15157446
> *Cool. How are the other 3 tires? Got anymore pics?
> *


I'll go over and take more pics tommorrow


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

2 The T :0 P


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

tTt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 AM~15140203
> *They are in decent shape.The gold is very bright,the chrome looks like the person who had them before me sanded them down so they could paint the barrells.and yes the have 225 c
> *


im still interested bro, im trying to get some paper together.....  no half stepping when making business....


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 28 2009, 09:19 PM~15214136
> *im still interested bro, im trying to get some paper together.....   no half stepping when making business....
> *


Its all good bro.  
Stll got em.............


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------

